# Alaska Ice or permafrost



## DonJones (Nov 24, 2009)

Can anyone give me any information on either Alaska Ice or permafrost?

Hopefully someone can help me find source for both of them.  

I have ***** closing down my son's operation who has never grown a crop in her life and she has 2 "permafrosts" that my son grew from clones in his last crop so she doesn't have any idea what she has.  She has 2 diesels that "have the biggest colas I've ever seen" that she wants to reveg even though she has no idea how to do it and never has grown a crop of any strain in her life.  The first grow operation she was ever around was 6 months ago when my son started his current operation yet she is an "expert" and is bound and determined to keep those Diesels even though it means sacrificing a third of each plant and regardless of the facts that no one that we know has anymore permafrost, you can buy diesel seeds every where and most important of all, I have 2 mature clones from her two plants in my veg room and I'm going to clone them either tonight or tomorrow and put them into flower.

We share clones back and forth, so I don't know why she is so worried about saving the damn diesels that are readily available if my line should suddenly die out but will walk away from what is supposed to be an excellent strain that we can't find replacements for.  guess that is what happens when a 37 year old marries a 21 year old who has never been in charge of anything and then leaves her in charge when he leaves!  Unfortunately, I can't call him and he always calls her or his mother and neither one of them will pass my concerns along.

I'm sorry for venting, but I'm the one looking at loosing what looks like a good strain and explaining to my son why I didn't keep the strain going for him,not her.  Until she hooked up with my son, all she knew about pot was it was green, suposed to stink and got you high when you smoked it.  She had never seen hash and wasn't even sure what it was.  She thinks that because she has been smoking street pot for years and I had a job where I was subject to frequent unannounced UAs so I hadn't smoked in 10 year, she automatically knows more than I do. UAs  

We tried cloning  the permafrosts just before she put them in to flower but my cloning area wasn't warm enough after the weather cooled off so NONE of the clones I took during that period survived.  I admit that I'm an amateur and just getting started, BUT I listen to my "elders" (even if I'm old enough to be most their fathers), ask questions and research, but even my son said that she just wouldn't pay attention or listen when he was trying to teach her.  She didn't want anything to do with the grow operation, but she would sure smoke the product up and spend the money it brought in as fast as he could sell it.

Any information anyone can give me on the permafrost strain, I believe the one from here in the Pacific Northwest that supposedly came out of Northern California and Southern Oregon outlaw growers rather than from a seed bank, will be greatly appreciated.  

Also any information you can share on the Alaskan Ice will  be greatly appreciated.  All I can find is just plain old Ice.

Thank you, good smoking and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DonJones (Nov 27, 2009)

What no response.  I thought for sure that either Dankcloset or Ollie Tea would respond because they both have posted about at least permafrost.

I'm also surprised that no PNW outlaw growers have responded.

Good Smoking


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 27, 2009)

pics below of Alaskan Ice from the Doctor. but i can't really figure out what you are asking about it.  long day and a fat belly of turkey for me...

it was a reliable and consistent strain, grew well and had no notable problems with it. sturdy buds, real pretty when young. the buzz is trippy until after it cures completely, then it gets a bit stonier. yields were average to good.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 28, 2009)

Old SSSC Guy,

I am trying to get information on the apparently elusive outlaw strain permafrost.

I also was wondering about the Alaska Ice because one the only two people that have ever mentioned the permafrost here on the forum also mentioned Alaska Ice as his two favorites without differentiating between the 2 when describing them, so I thought maybe they were very similar varieties.

Thanbks for the information on the AI.

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 4, 2009)

Weel,

I found someone who knew more about the PNW permafrost and it sounds like I've got the real outlaw thing.

I was told it was a cross between a purple kush and some kind of sativa -- i think he said a satori but I'm not sure.

Thanks to everyone who tried to help.  It seems like I always wind up with the hardest questions and I promise I'm not just making them up.

Good smoking.


----------

